# Potentialfreier Kontakt



## Willy (24 April 2012)

Hallo

Hatte Heute einen angeregten Disput darüber , was ein potentialfreier Kontakt ist .

Nach meiner Meinung nur ein Relaikontakt, aber laut Wiki auch ein Optokoppler .

Ist es nicht so , dass über die Kollektor_Emitterstrecke immer ein Reststrom fließt . ( egal wie klein ) 

Gibt es hier vielleicht eine DIN ?

Danke Willy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 April 2012)

Für mich ist ein Potentialfreier Kontakt, eher ein Relais oder ein Schützkontakt. 
Also ein Kontakt der frei ist von Fremdspannungen oder Potentialen, wie zb eine
Masseverbindung oder ähnlichen.


----------



## Verpolt (24 April 2012)

Ein potentialfreier Kontakt ist - wie der Name schon sagt - potentialfrei.

darüber kann man 230V oder 24V usw... schalten ( Strombelastbarkeit beachten)

Es kann ein Relais-Spule/Schütz  oder ein Optokoppler oder ein KlickKlack-relais sein.  
Was geschaltet wird (13/14, 21/22, 11/14) ist von der Einspeisung an A1 unabhängig -->Potentialfrei


----------



## Willy (25 April 2012)

Dann hab ich wohl ein Verständnissproblem zwischen galvanisch getrennt und potentialfrei .


Danke Willy


----------



## MSB (25 April 2012)

Ein Potentialfreier Kontakt zeichnet sich für mich in aller erster Linie mal dadurch aus,
das die Spannung die der Kontakt schaltet von irgendeiner anderen Maschine/Anlage kommt,
und das die Fremden Spannungen mit "meinen" Spannungen nicht vermischt werden = Galvanische Trennung.

Zum Reststrom:
Mag schon sein das es bei einem Optokoppler ein paar wenig uA Reststrom gibt, ist in der Praxis aber praktisch egal,
so feinfühlig sind auswertende Gerätschaften sowieso nicht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

